# heini & me spontaniously went to.....



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
turkey :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

it was a long ride and we needed to take naps inbetween...









when we got there, I quickly made the place mine **:thumbsup:


mom & me :wub::wub:









in town I told everone who's IN TOWN **B)


and I met 'friday' on a sunday...he was nice but kept bugging me **:blush:
















**

while the humans looked at all the stuff, houses, churches and things...I looked at the things in MY HIGHT **:HistericalSmiley:

*


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*
I wonder if they grow when I water them with my special fertilizer?



this guy wasn't really up for a chat!**


mhh, my lunch **:rockon:


only joking **:innocent:









and then I had to wait ages in the car....**









MOM, I'm getting really HUNGRY :hysteric:









*sulking** * :hugging:










and then FINALLY....* *:chili:








they have BURGER KING in turkey :chili::chili:

*mnjam mnjam - delicious, simply delicious***


wasn't that a great trip to turkey?**


*wOOf***
see you again next time
HEINI



P.S: we was not really in turkey, it was a streetsign in germany, that was called turkey, and schnuppe once again unpacked her strange humour :blush:*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhhh, Heini, you fit in no matter where you go!! Loved looking at your pictures! Sorry you had to wait in the car but all in all, it looks like it was a wonderful day!!! :chili:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Well we still think of you as Heini , International Malt of Mystery!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> Well we still think of you as Heini , International Malt of Mystery!


:HistericalSmiley: I agree. 

You really had me fooled Heini!! I really thought you went to Turkey, silly me!! and I was thinking..how far away are Turkey and Germany...and they really have street signs like that in Turkey?? haha as you can see I'm not much of a geography whiz :blush::HistericalSmiley:

Great pictures, and I enjoyed virtually going on the adventure with you  

Yeager wanted to ask how Burger King tastes over there? He's very envious that you get to sit in and enjoy a meal!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww Heini! thank you for doing your part and watering the gardens around the world - I'm sure Mother Nature really appreicates it. I love it when you take us along on your adventures!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Well you had me fooled! It's great that you can bring Heini into a Burger King...they would never allow that here.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Awesome adventure Heini!! Terra LOVES french fries and is jealous that dogs are allowed in restaurants in "Turkey"  

Danke for taking the time to post another adventure....you know we are all such fans!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Nothing is better to brighten a day then Heini's adventures!! Heini I'm glad you have that coat because it sure looks extremely cold there. brrrrr


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Heini - once again I couldn't show Hunter your post because of your awesome snowsuit! But, I told him you visited Turkey and he said "that's cause my friend Heini is a Turkey - ha ha ha ha" I'm sure he was only kidding because I know he thinks you are super cool!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heini I wanna trade places with you Please, gosh you have so many wonderful adventures I want to have some like you:innocent:. 
Crazy me, I was thinking wow Becky you drove to Turkey:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jessla (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG! So frickin adorable!!! I also love "your" coat .


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Another great Heini adventure! I love seeing him in restaurants, Becky - just wish we could still do that here. Thanks for the photos and the captions are the best, as always!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So Heini. I'm not the sharpest geographic tool in the shed either (I leave that to my DS whom I call my personal GPS). Where were you? Is there a Turkei, Germany? Turkey's reeeeeeeally far from Germany so assuming you didn't go there, or did you? Or were you just looking for a turkey for Christmas dinner? We'll see you in Goose, Germany next. :HistericalSmiley: You are so cute touring around but I'm afraid you might get a "bad boy" reputation with all your leg lifting. :w00t: Not a great idea if Santa's watching. Maybe try to "curb your enthusiasm" until after Christmas. :smrofl:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh Heini, you little stinker!! Archie and Abbey got all excited...because they have a friend in Turkey!! They thought maybe you would say "hello"....but you were only kidding us!! Archie says maybe Hunter is right.....but I said NO NO!!! Heini isn't a turkey...he was just kidding with us.... :wub:...I didn't think Turkey was near Germany. :innocent:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is just too cute :wub:
Heini you certainly make the place your own. I think you need to talk to Rylee (she thinks you're handsome). She needs lots of advice on how to make any place your own. My mom is tired of me looking for the perfect place when we are traveling. (actually I'm not looking) I am holding it all in. You'd think mom would know this since I can stand and pretend I'm looking and not go. It certainly means my mom is a slow learner we have been on plenty of trips and I don't go. 

Heini please have a little talk with Rylee because I am frustrated.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

Great photos! I loved the captions; they were very entertaining.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

oh heini u r a renaissance fluff... u have the greatest adventures.. dolce said u must tell him were u got ur snowsuit ....we love u heini


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Love you, Heini.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Johita said:


> Awww Heini! thank you for doing your part and watering the gardens around the world - I'm sure Mother Nature really appreicates it. I love it when you take us along on your adventures!


LOL... I hate to admit the pee shots are really starting to grow on me!!!   



LizziesMom said:


> Great photos! I loved the captions; they were very entertaining.


Heini should write children's stories...really really really should!!! I bet the kids would be just as captivated (I am a big kid afterall and open these threads with so much anticipation, never to be disappointed)!

Thank you, Heini, for another wonderful adventure!!!! Loved your Burger King french fry munching tongue shot! :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow, seems that you've spent a great day, sweet Heini! 

 your quick trip to 'Türkei' is wonderful! You really have funny streets in your city!

Not to forget, I love your warm winter outfit! Looks nice and warm for the cold and icy weather now! 

Thanks for sharing those pretty photos with us!

Alexandra :Flowers 2:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh just love he pics and Heini's adventures!!!! Too funny and adorable!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO, yet another FUN HEINI ADVENTURE :wub: totally loved it!!! thanks for the smiles  :wub:

hugs
Kat


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

This looks like a great trip!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Great pictures.. thanks for sharing


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Becky & Heini how I LOVE your adventures!! Your storyline really cracked me up! Loved the line of how Heini quickly made the place 'his', and how he had to tell everyone who's in town. lol And meeting Friday on a Sunday! Talk about a great twist on 'Who's on First?'. :HistericalSmiley: And what a great observation about seeing the sights from Heini's perspective.:thumbsup:

But my favorite is ALWAYS seeing pics of Heini in restaurants. *sigh* Oh how I wish we could do that here.

Lovies to you both!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow, what a great trip you had.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Oh Becky & Heini how I LOVE your adventures!! Your storyline really cracked me up! Loved the line of how Heini quickly made the place 'his', and how he had to tell everyone who's in town. lol And meeting Friday on a Sunday! Talk about a great twist on 'Who's on First?'. :HistericalSmiley: And what a great observation about seeing the sights from Heini's perspective.:thumbsup:
> 
> But* my favorite is ALWAYS seeing pics of Heini in restaurants. *sigh* Oh how I wish we could do that here.*
> 
> Lovies to you both!! :wub: :wub:


Me too!!! I didn't realize it was so acceptable in so many places - love that!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Love the pictures, and the cute story. Is the pond that you're standing in front of frozen? Gosh but it looks cold there.


----------

